# Bad Image



## Anonymous (Sep 30, 2010)

I installed phpmyadmin and in the process it complained about jpeg not being the right version and to go to /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg and `make deinstall` and then `make reinstall`

So I did that and finished the phpmyadmin. Then my urxvt wouldn't start, saying something about libtiff expecting some Jpeg version 7.0 which I couldn't find a thread about in any forums for the error message so I just deleted libtiff. 

Oh yeah almost forgot that I had to link libjpeg.so.10 to libjpeg.so.9. Now after doing all that phpmyadmin just shows up as a blank webpage, apache and php5 are working correctly though. And now to top it off when I try to use hsetroot to change my background it says "Bad image." 

This is like the 10th time this stupid libjpeg crap has screwed me over and it seems to just happen with random ports, this is annoying as hell that I'm probably going to have to now do a fresh install and compile everything again, awesome.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Sep 30, 2010)

Two things:


The proper upgrade method is mentioned in /usr/ports/UPDATING


Sometimes, I find it easier to simply reinstall all the ports, but that's no reason to do a clean install.  Use `# portmaster` and view it's man page.  Near the end you'll find an example of upgrading a system across version upgrades.  That script can also be adapted a bit to handle changes when a low-level port like libjpeg is updated.  Get the listing of all currently installed ports, create a build jail with a new ports tree, use that list to build all new ports with correct depends.  Make a pkg of all the jail ports, and use them to install on the host.  Delete/clean out the jail, you are done.


----------

